# سؤال لخبراء الورش، الآلات والمساحة المطلوبة



## zamalkawi (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ما هي الألات والمساحة المطلوبة لورشة تشغيل ذات أغراض عامة
الهدف هو ورشة تشغيل ذات أغراض عامة لتشغيل المعادن والصاج بحيث يمكن صنع أشياء متعددة مثل أجزاء الاسطمبات، قطع غيار السيارات والماكينات، خطوط إنتاج بسيطة، ماكينات بسيطة، إلخ
وليس الغرض هو إنتاج معدات ثقيلة أو أجزاء ضخمة، وإنما منتجات متوسطة الحجم
تصوري أن مثل هذه الورشة ستحتاج للماكينات التالية:

أولا للتشغيل:
مركز تشغيل سي إن سي CNC machinign center
مخرطة سي إن سي
مثقاب
ماكينة تجليخ سطحي
ماكينة تجليخ اسطواني
منشار

ثانيا للصاج:
تناية
مقص
معدات لحام
ماكينة نبلينج

ثالثا معدات عامة:
عدد يدوية
كمبريسور
ونش
إلخ

هل نسيت شيئا؟ لا أعرف ماذا يمكن أن يضاف للقائمة
فهل تقترحون إضافة ماكينات للقائمة؟

السؤال الآخر هو ما هي المساحة المطلوبة لمثل هذه الورشة؟ أو بصياغة أخرى، كيف يمكن حساب المساحة المطلوبة؟

يمكننا أن نتناقش هنا عن هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## almohandis1985 (11 يناير 2011)

أخي الفاضل المهندس زملكاوي:
أعمل في مجال الورش الميكانيكية منذ سنتين و نصف السنة تقريباً في إحدى شركات صناعة الأسمدة الكبرى بالإسكندرية و نقوم بتصنيع قطع الغيار الخاصة بمصنع الشركة أو الشركات الأخرى و أريد أن أوضح لك أن ورشة الشركة (الورشة الرئيسية) تنقسم داخلياً إلى تسع ورش هي:
ورشة الخراطة (و تحتوي على العديد من المخارط بأقطار مختلفة حتى قطر 1.20 متر 
ورشة البرادة (و تحتوي على العديد من المثقيب و ديسكات القطعية) 
ورشة الماكينات (ماكينات فرايز و مقاشط و ماكينة تجليخ)
ورشة اللحام
ورشة الحدادة (تقوم بتشكيل المعادن حسب الحاجة)
ورشة السمكرة(تقوم بأعمال الصاج)
ورشة الصيانة (تقوم بصيانة ماكينات التشغيل)
ورشة النجارة
ورشة النقش
هذا بالإضافة إلى الونش العلوي بالتأكيد
أما في ما يختص بالورشة التي تتطلب تصنيع قطع غيار السيارات و الأجزاء المعدنية فأنت لا تحتاج إلى ورشتي النجارة و النقش 
و الأمر أيضاً يتطلب ماكينات خراطة و فرايز cnc للإنتاج الكمي
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت بعض الشئ
وفقك الله لما هو خير


----------



## zamalkawi (12 يناير 2011)

أخي المهندس 85
أشكرك جدا على الرد
الغرض من الورشة هو الإنتاج العام وليس الإنتاج الكمي
لذا أريد أن تكون جميع المكاينات للأغراض العامة
ماذا عن ورش البرادة والحداد والصيانة، ما هي المعدات الموجودة بهم كل على حدة
النقطة الأخرى، لو أنك تريد إنشاء ورشة، فما هي المساحة المطلوبة، أو كيف يمكن حساب المساحة المطلوبة
حسب تصوري، هو أنه يجب معرفة ال footprint الخاص بكل ماكينة، وتأمين ممرات للأفراد والمواد، وربما لونش الشوكة لو يوجد واحد، كما يجب تأمين مكان لتخزين العدد المطلوبة لكل ماكينة، بالإضافة إلى مكان لتخزين المنتجات النصف مصنعة
بالإضافة لهذا يجب وجود مخزن للخامات، ومخزن للمنتج النهائي، ومخزن للعدة
هذا هو تصوري، فهل يوجد خطأ أو نقص في هذا التصور؟
ولو صح التصور، فكيف يمكن حساب هذه المساحات المختلفة، لإيجاد المساحة النهائية المطلوبة
الغرض من السؤال هو معرفة مساحة الأرض المطلوبة لعمل ورشة صغيرة، ومتكاملة، للأغراض العامة، ومطلوب حساب هذا بدقة، لأن مساحة أكبر من المطلوب تعني تكلفة أعلى، بينما مساحة أقل من المطلوب تعني أن الورشة لن تفي بغرضها، وسيتم إنتاج بعض الأجزاء أو إجراء بعض عمليات التشغيل في ورش خارجية، بينما أحد الأهداف هو أن تكون الورشة متكاملة قدر الإمكان، ويكون الاعتماد على الورش الخارجية في أضيق الحدود


----------



## knowl edge (30 يناير 2015)

شکرا:34:


----------



## knowl edge (1 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

